# i got a job and im moving!



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

i just got a job at a nissan dealership, which is great cuz its what i went to school for!

I start monday, my first "real" career job 

and i am moving to raleigh tomorrow to a really nice town house that DOESNT DOGGY DISCRIMINATE!!!

i was shocked lol


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Wow!

Congrats dude!!


What complex did you find? I've only seen two places here that are ok with pits but they were both apartments.


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

THANKS!

its six forks, its aptments and townhomes. hopefully the neighbors arent annoying or anything, where getting a great deal, like 670$ for 2b/2.5 bath and 1300 sqft


----------



## SnoopsMomma (Nov 5, 2009)

Congratulations.


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

hey wheres the best chinese buffets? im big on asian food but i saw LIKE 20 places today just driving around!

im in HEAVEN lol


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

See if there's a Tung Sing there in Raleigh.We have one here in Fayetteville and it's the absolute best chinese I've ever tasted.It was also voted best chinese restaurant in Fayetteville 4 years in a row here.


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

o snap! sounds good, my girl maybe got a job at japanese inn or crazy fire mongolian grill so hopefully ill get leftovers all the time.

when she worked at a thai place, i gained 5 lbs


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

That's great news!!! It sounds like your going to enjoy it!


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

intensive said:


> hey wheres the best chinese buffets? im big on asian food but i saw LIKE 20 places today just driving around!
> 
> im in HEAVEN lol


There's one on Six Forks. A kinda big place up on a hill beside a Mcdonalds. That place is really good.

You'll be living about 5 minutes from me...hehehe


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Congratulations on the new job and good luck with the house hunting!


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Congrats on everything ~!!!!! Enjoy the move and new job


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

much appreciation!!

im nervous but i guess thats expected.

hey roxy_nie, id say we should set up a play date but my dogs would embarass me. maybe after a couple paychecks and some behavior training lol


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

intensive said:


> much appreciation!!
> 
> im nervous but i guess thats expected.
> 
> hey roxy_nie, id say we should set up a play date but my dogs would embarass me. maybe after a couple paychecks and some behavior training lol


Well the only one that would be able to play would be Thor and he can't last that long...LMAO.


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

lol


i cant think of the name of it at the moment, but does that big state park that has the bridge that you can walk over i440 have any good dog friendly trails?


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

aw man i wanna live by whit!!!! LOL.

good luck on the job!!! yipee!!


----------



## SMOKIN HEMI (Nov 12, 2008)

Now that is Great!!!!!!


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

intensive said:


> lol
> 
> i cant think of the name of it at the moment, but does that big state park that has the bridge that you can walk over i440 have any good dog friendly trails?


Yeah but that park is ON leash only...


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

well i always keep my dogs leashed unless im in a fenced in area, i dont like running through bryers n crap if my dogs see a squirrel. imma go check it out after work monday, if im not to tired 8)


----------

